# My trip to the Sweatt Shop and SPF Pro/Am



## chicken_hawk (Mar 6, 2013)

You may have noticed I was absent for a few days, well it was for a good reason. Last Thursday my wife and I drove 10 hrs to train at the Sweatt Shop in Cincinnati Ohio. If you don't know of the Sweatt Shop than you are not likely a Pler. To sum up the gym, it is a West Side training center where some of the best Plers are made. Laura the owner is the world's strongest women as well as the nicest. Her husband Shane is equally as brilliant and cool.

Fortuantly for me I had a VIP pass as the guest of a lifter there I met off the boards who invited us out. I had never met him before, but by the end of the weekend we were the best of friends and look forward to going back.

Anyway, we arrived Thursday night and met our hosts then Friday we left for weigh ins at the SPF Ironman Pro/Am then out for pancakes with some strong mothers. After breakfast had setteled we headed for the Sweet Shop to spot a friend and to give Hawk a real education. Upon arrival, I fell in love with this tiny weight ridden gym with two pit bulls roaming the gym. I was intoduced to Shane and Laura who was squatting 8 plates plus bands. She was super nice and genuine. I worked in with other lifters between spotting and knee wrapping. It was three of the best hours I could have spent as a potential Pler.

On Saturday I attended the pro/am where my hosts 17 year old son set a multi ply squat record of 610 lbs. I was allowed into the back room where I was often put to work pulling off briefs and running the mono lift. I didn't mind one bit, I enjoyed it all as well as gaining enough confidence to try one on my own.

Saturday night after the meet the whole gang went out to dinner and it felt like we were with old friends. My wife who is a true introvert said, I have never felt so welcome around people I hardly know. These guys are a true family and invited us in.

Sunday morning we said our good byes and where extended an invite to return anytime. One which we plan to take up soon.

All in all a great weekend, thanks Sweatt Shop.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2013)

Dam cool Hawk. Be fun to do that and pretty awesome time im sure.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 6, 2013)

All I read is that you're basically cheating on us- humph... You're gonna sleep on the couch for a few nights and I'm going to cry myself to sleep!

Haha, joking aside, it's always nice when you meet new people and can tell they are like you and hit off right away. Good peeps are hard to come by


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 6, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> All I read is that you're basically cheating on us- humph... You're gonna sleep on the couch for a few nights and I'm going to cry myself to sleep!
> 
> Haha, joking aside, it's always nice when you meet new people and can tell they are like you and hit off right away. Good peeps are hard to come by



Your so right, I have met just a few people off the boards and have become good friends. I might have never met them otherwise, but am sure glad I did.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like a good meet. Very cool for your boy too. Have quite a few long time lifting buds who have kids training/competing. Nice to hear about 
time well spent with family. T


----------



## powders101 (Mar 10, 2013)

Were you able to grab any pics of the place while you were there?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 10, 2013)

powders101 said:


> Were you able to grab any pics of the place while you were there?



Sure did and some vids as well. They are on my phone, give me a couple days and I will post em up.

Hawk


----------



## powders101 (Mar 14, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Sure did and some vids as well. They are on my phone, give me a couple days and I will post em up.
> 
> Hawk



Thanks can't wait to see them!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 15, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Sure did and some vids as well. They are on my phone, give me a couple days and I will post em up.
> 
> Hawk



Sounds like you had a good time. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 15, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> You may have noticed I was absent for a few days, well it was for a good reason. Last Thursday my wife and I drove 10 hrs to train at the Sweatt Shop in Cincinnati Ohio. If you don't know of the Sweatt Shop than you are not likely a Pler. To sum up the gym, it is a West Side training center where some of the best Plers are made. Laura the owner is the world's strongest women as well as the nicest. Her husband Shane is equally as brilliant and cool.
> 
> Fortuantly for me I had a VIP pass as the guest of a lifter there I met off the boards who invited us out. I had never met him before, but by the end of the weekend we were the best of friends and look forward to going back.
> 
> ...



Very cool. Probably about an 8 hour drive for me so we must be close to each other. Lol


----------



## striffe (Mar 15, 2013)

Or, you live in opposite directions, 18 hours apart.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 15, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Or, you live in opposite directions, 18 hours apart.



Dammit. But I'm going off of him saying he was in the Midwest in another thread


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 17, 2013)

Kansas City area.

Hawk


----------

